# VISA - Grant Letter!!!......GOT IT!!! GOT IT!!! GOT IT!!!



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi ,

I'm very very happy to share this with u all................I GOT VE 175-Skilled Independent Visa........THANKS A LOT FOR UR SUPPORT. 

Here my Timeline

Visa type applied for : VE 175 - Skilled Independent

Sent Application to ACS : 27 Mar 2009
Result received from ACS : 27 May 2009 (ASCO - 2231-79(SAP Specialist))

Applied to DIAC : 30 June 2009 (Paper)
File Reference number received : 17 july 2009
Applied for State Sponsorship(Victoria) : 18 Aug 2009 
Agent cancelled : 30 oct 2009 (sent form 956)

CO allocated & Requested for form 80,medicals & PCC : 09 Nov 2009
form 80 sent : 11 Nov 2009
PCC sent : 16 Nov 2009
Medicals did on : 18 Nov 2009
Medicals Report received by HOC,Sydney : 23 Nov 2009
Victoria State sponsorship received : 08 Dec 2009 (But I did not accept it)
Medicals finalised : 14 Dec 2009
Grant letter : 14 Dec 2009

Regards.


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> PCC sent : 16 Nov 2009
> ...


wow.. great... CONGRATULATIONS.... 
its really amazing your medicals finalized on 14 Dec and Grant letter also 14 Dec... 
its a lucky date for you...

Best Wishes...

ali


----------



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

Congrats !!!!


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS my friend, i'm really happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow!!! gr8 buddy...Hearty Congratulations...!!!


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks a lot to everyone.......


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I'm very very happy to share this with u all................I GOT VE 175-Skilled Independent Visa........THANKS A LOT FOR UR SUPPORT.
> 
> ...




Congrats rangola1 :clap2:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks anjali.....A special thanks to u....wish u to get it soon


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i have so many best wishes now.. brings a smile on my face..


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

rangola1 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I'm very very happy to share this with u all................I GOT VE 175-Skilled Independent Visa........THANKS A LOT FOR UR SUPPORT.
> 
> ......


congrats rangola1 for ur visa:clap2::clap2:...so when r u planning ot fly to aussieland....lane:lane:...do let us know about ur future palns....


----------



## gasingh (Sep 25, 2009)

Congratulations rangola1, so when are you going to australia


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

gasingh said:


> Congratulations rangola1, so when are you going to australia


Rangola,
Did CO specifically ask you Form 80, or you just voluntarily sent it.
If CO asked, then was there a row for Form 80 in the online Document Chekclist (which said 'Received','Met', etc)


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

yes CO asked for form 80...mine is paper application....so, I don't have choice of checking online


Thanks to everyone................I planned to travel in the month of April...but not yet decided..depends on the relieving from my company....


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Way to go mate... 

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Congratulations!!!

Dolly


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Congratulations :cheer2:


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Congratulations :clap2: 

I love to read these posts first thing in the morning since it always brings my first smile of the day!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I'm very very happy to share this with u all................I GOT VE 175-Skilled Independent Visa........THANKS A LOT FOR UR SUPPORT.
> 
> ...



good good good Rangola.......... Congratulations and keep visiting forum and keep us informed on your progress to oz..

Good luck..


----------



## mohita (Aug 3, 2009)

congrats...........:clap2:

hey where and when do u plan to go to Australia..........Me n my husband have also got the 175 skilled visa (mechanical engineer) and we are moving to Perth in mid January.....

My hubby is a mech engineer however he gt an opputinuty in his company to be a part of the SAP implementation team in gurgaon.....

Now his company is implementing SAP in australia (Perth) as well for which he has been recruited.... i just wanna cnfirm if u hv any idea regarding the salary that is offered in AU....He has gt the designation of Process Implementation Specialist (PS module) for a contract of 9 months........

All the best to you and waiting for your reply......

Regards
Mohita


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats ...


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

mohita said:


> congrats...........:clap2:
> 
> hey where and when do u plan to go to Australia..........Me n my husband have also got the 175 skilled visa (mechanical engineer) and we are moving to Perth in mid January.....
> 
> ...


Hi Mohita,

I'm planning to go Melbourne(since I have lot of frnds, I can stay with them).....but I don't have job offer...I need to find after landing in oz.....I'm certified SAP PI consultant.
If u come to know some openings ...do let me know.

Regards,


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations :clap2:, now the fun starts
xx Satty


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

> mine is paper application....so, I don't have choice of checking online




Hi Rangola,

Congratulations on the visa. Need some info from you, even my application is paper based & I'm using an agent, but i have got no clue of following it up or getting the status of my application. Do we get an email about the CO being assigned or do they send this info to the agent ?

Thanks


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

If u have agent assigned, all the communication will be sent directly to agent only........And if u want to know the status of the visa, then agent need to raise PLE, then he will get the status...


----------



## sgill (Dec 16, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS my friend....


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

CONGRATS.........to you rangola.
Its a Good news as you got the visa before that xmas and Newyear holidays

Wishing you to have a good start in Australia.:clap2:

..............................................................................................................................................................................................................
TRA Positive September 2007
IELTS Pased January 2008
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Received File no: November 2008
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Waiting for Visa.???
Instead of granding Visa Job verification came. So having sleepless nights


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Once again Thanking everyone...for ur wishes!!!


----------



## naved1970 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Congrats*



rangola1 said:


> hi ,
> 
> i'm very very happy to share this with u all................i got ve 175-skilled independent visa........thanks a lot for ur support.
> 
> ...


heartiest congratulations rangola
now we are in the same boat


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> If u have agent assigned, all the communication will be sent directly to agent only........And if u want to know the status of the visa, then agent need to raise PLE, then he will get the status...



Thanks a lot. All the best on your move.


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> Hi Mohita,
> 
> I'm planning to go Melbourne(since I have lot of frnds, I can stay with them).....but I don't have job offer...I need to find after landing in oz.....I'm certified SAP PI consultant.
> If u come to know some openings ...do let me know.
> ...


Congrats Rangeela keep updating as to how the job market, discrimination, attacks against indians etc..so as to give us a correct picture of what the truth is ...warm regards.


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi

After grant letter within how many days do we have to stamp it on passport?
i mean not travelling but only to stamp the visa on passport.

regds
ali


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I believe it is 12 months after your PCC/Medicals date (it is printed on the visa sticker). You simply have to fly in to AU, go through immigration, the entry stamp validates the visa.

You then may fly out the same day and return to AU within 5 yrs.



alizulfs said:


> Hi
> 
> After grant letter within how many days do we have to stamp it on passport?
> i mean not travelling but only to stamp the visa on passport.
> ...


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

amaslam said:


> I believe it is 12 months after your PCC/Medicals date (it is printed on the visa sticker). You simply have to fly in to AU, go through immigration, the entry stamp validates the visa.
> 
> You then may fly out the same day and return to AU within 5 yrs.


thanks amaslam,

we dont need to go to aus. embassy to complete any formalities?

regds
ali


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

After getting the grant letter , u have submit ur passport to Australia embassy to get it stamped, if u r in Delhi then u can submit directly to embassy....from other locations like chennai, bangalore...etc u can submit the passport to the VFS office with the courier charge, then VFS will send it to delhi and get it stamped for us.....then it will be couriered to us


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> After getting the grant letter , u have submit ur passport to Australia embassy to get it stamped, if u r in Delhi then u can submit directly to embassy....from other locations like chennai, bangalore...etc u can submit the passport to the VFS office with the courier charge, then VFS will send it to delhi and get it stamped for us.....then it will be couriered to us


thanks rangola,

actually im in UAE-Abu dhabi so i need to go to Au embassy here. so there is no dead line except prior to med or pcc expiry.

rgds
ali


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Hi ali 

are you using a agent. maybe I can just courier the passports to the embassy in Abu dhabi and then get them stamped there. or do I have to go in person.






alizulfs said:


> thanks rangola,
> 
> actually im in UAE-Abu dhabi so i need to go to Au embassy here. so there is no dead line except prior to med or pcc expiry.
> 
> ...


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I'm very very happy to share this with u all................I GOT VE 175-Skilled Independent Visa........THANKS A LOT FOR UR SUPPORT.
> 
> ...


Many many congrates on achieving this milestone, i would like to ask is their any specific reason of cancelling out your agent.

Cheers!


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks

The reason is :
he was not responding to my questions properly...
he made delay in each stage......
he lied that he was a registered migration agent, by giving someone else MARA ID...
I asked him to do it online...but he did as paper application....
these things leads to lot of mental stress for me..........SO CANCELLED


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> Thanks
> 
> The reason is :
> he was not responding to my questions properly...
> ...


rangola.....

What You told are Exactly Right.

I also faced these issues.
What ever we ask they will not response properly
Delay in each stage. Yes you check the time line of me with *BIg DElays *which is the presentation of my stupid agent.
And the last one also important. Lot of Mental stress.
The only word he knows is *BE PATIENT*

I got CO only when i called Diac directly
.......................................................................................................................................................................
My Time Line
Agent applied April 2007
TRA Positive September 2007
IELTS Pased January 2008
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Received File no: November 2008
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Waiting for Visa.???
Instead of granding Visa Job verification came. So having sleepless nights


----------

